# Fan control on ASUS R9600 XT



## jb (Aug 25, 2004)

Is Atitool able to control the fan of an asus r9600xt (asus' software "smartdoctor" can do that) ? or read the fan speed? 
Thanks in advance,
jb


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

nope .. asus uses a different temp. chip .. i have no informaiton on it (yet)


----------

